# F1 GP Fanatics in Dubai



## dubaigeorge (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi to those who share a passion for this sport. I'm from the UK and have traditionally followed this sport both via TV and going to some of the circuits. I am keen to continue viewing each GP this season but am finding it incredibly difficult to locate a TV network/satellite network that provides live TV coverage of qualifying sessions on the Friday, any activty on the Saturday and the actual race on the Sunday. Neither Showtime or Orbit offer the service and whilst AlJazeera Sport advertises it on channel 56 (i do not understand arabic TV guide). So if you know of a TV channel provider that I can subscribe to - please email by return.. I have a Humax decoder if it helps.

Thanks

DubaiGeorge


----------



## luceo non uro (Mar 21, 2008)

*hey...*

hi there... well I reckon your best bet is to watch it on Jazeera Sports 2 and use the streaming BBC 5 Live site for commentary. That's my plan!

There's an F1 cafe in Jumeira that shows the races, but it's in Arabic too

alternatively, wait a day and d/load the race, but I guarantee you won't be able to avoid the result! 

Anyway, that's the best I can offer you.


----------



## dubaigeorge (Mar 21, 2008)

*F1 in Dubai*



luceo non uro said:


> hi there... well I reckon your best bet is to watch it on Jazeera Sports 2 and use the streaming BBC 5 Live site for commentary. That's my plan!
> 
> There's an F1 cafe in Jumeira that shows the races, but it's in Arabic too
> 
> ...


Hi Luceo - Thanks for the email - I have no idea how to stream BBC5 live for commentary. Are you able to provide instructions for this?

Thanks

Dubaigeorge


----------



## RichCarey (Aug 28, 2008)

*F1 - how has it worked out*

Now I am the new guy on the scene, keen to get the optimal setup to watch the F1 action every season. I just started looking at satellite packages covering us in Dubai, and am with slightly confusion. Anyone recommend the best way to go please ?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Im just downloading them. Is also quite difficult watching the race on a sunday. work anoll.


----------



## RichCarey (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks. Agreed on the work issue, I missed the Valencia GP for that reason. Turned out to be a procession so I didn't feel too bad afterwards. Can you say where you are downloading them from and how long after the race they become available ?


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

RichCarey said:


> Thanks. Agreed on the work issue, I missed the Valencia GP for that reason. Turned out to be a procession so I didn't feel too bad afterwards. Can you say where you are downloading them from and how long after the race they become available ?


great thread as im a huge F1 fan, completly forgot about the work thing on a Sunday, rats!!

Not yet out, Visa coming on Sunday, so wolud be great to hear about satellite packages that offer as much Western tv as poss, Im from UK, and also where to watch F1 coverage!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Well, I get mine from torrent sites. But you can use services like"rapidshare" as well. I normally download the next day, when I get home from work. Works out well, i just need to keep away from sites which have the results. 

I would say normally it takes about 12 - 24 hours after the race to get the file. 24 being more popular.


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Well, I get mine from torrent sites. But you can use services like"rapidshare" as well. I normally download the next day, when I get home from work. Works out well, i just need to keep away from sites which have the results.
> 
> I would say normally it takes about 12 - 24 hours after the race to get the file. 24 being more popular.


oh ok, i use mininova to download stuff, dont judge me ha ha. What site do you find has most reliable downloads and best quality?

Plan on going to Bahrain next year, hopefully i'd have met some new friend over there to go with!! lol


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Me too! Its on my to do list. In SA i dont have the opportunity, now I have. 

I use mininova or torrentz dot com to find the torrents. Mininova usually is all that's needed.


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Me too! Its on my to do list. In SA i dont have the opportunity, now I have.
> 
> I use mininova or torrentz dot com to find the torrents. Mininova usually is all that's needed.


Wicked mate, i have been to Silverstone a couple of times, its not too far from London and its awesome!!! If you're an F1 fan then you must go to a GP!

Ok cool, i use Mininova all the time so ill stick to that. Thanks Bubbles for the tip, hope to meet up with you and the guys soon when i get over there at one of the forum doo's!

Later


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Fanstastic. Will have to organize a trip to silverstone when I eventually visit the uk, have driven it many times in Forza2.  mmmm, perhaps I can organize it so its over the gp race weekend. 

Its good to see that there are some members who also enjoy f1, might make me go to the GTG's more easily. Allthough I must admit I am not the fanatical f1 fan. I just enjoy it a lot. I wish I could see Shumie race once again. I got hooked onto f1 watching him drive.


----------



## RichCarey (Aug 28, 2008)

*still looking*

Enjoyed the thread a while back, but other than comments on downloading the GP's a day after they had taken place, I didn't get any real joy. I'm really after a commercial streaming provider (that I can pay for), or a TV channel and details of what I need to buy to watch it. Al Jazera gives it for free which mostly is great, but if another major event is on, they dump the F1 - so you are sitting there waiting for the GP coverage to start and - waaaahhhh!!! footbal or tennis comes on instead - for that reason I will pay whatever it takes to have a reliable coverage of the season. Ideas ??
One other thing is the Bahrain GP  ... anyone know where the best seats are - best meaning that you see the most action (two or three corners in view - as opposed to a 3 second shoot past !) ? 
Thanks folks


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

RichCarey said:


> Enjoyed the thread a while back, but other than comments on downloading the GP's a day after they had taken place, I didn't get any real joy. I'm really after a commercial streaming provider (that I can pay for), or a TV channel and details of what I need to buy to watch it. Al Jazera gives it for free which mostly is great, but if another major event is on, they dump the F1 - so you are sitting there waiting for the GP coverage to start and - waaaahhhh!!! footbal or tennis comes on instead - for that reason I will pay whatever it takes to have a reliable coverage of the season. Ideas ??
> One other thing is the* Bahrain GP*  ... anyone know where the best seats are - best meaning that you see the most action (two or three corners in view - as opposed to a 3 second shoot past !) ?
> Thanks folks


I would probably choose the First turn grandstand or University 1. 
110 days to go!!!


----------



## harpersimon (Jan 5, 2009)

you will be able to watch it live on the BBC website more than likely, the same as you were able to on the ITV F1 site last year..


----------



## RichCarey (Aug 28, 2008)

*unfortunately not*

Unfortunately not Simon. Licensing prevents streaming away from the location where you can see it on TV anyway. So out of UK, noone can stream the video. The only way it to find an illegal stream, or pay (as I am very willing to do), to watch. Still looking for ideas .

Karen, I guess you are you saying that from the pictures of the layout  
I would love to hear from someone that has been there.

cheers

Rich


----------



## harpersimon (Jan 5, 2009)

RichCarey said:


> Unfortunately not Simon. Licensing prevents streaming away from the location where you can see it on TV anyway. So out of UK, noone can stream the video. The only way it to find an illegal stream, or pay (as I am very willing to do), to watch. Still looking for ideas .
> 
> Karen, I guess you are you saying that from the pictures of the layout
> I would love to hear from someone that has been there.
> ...


Thats a good point.. forgot that. I never needed to stream it as I am in Uk, only when not at home in the office where it works fine obviously. I'm sure there is a way!
- I have been to every F1 circuit 4-5 times over if you want any info on them Rich
Bahrain main straight is where you want to be - its amazing and HUGE when you see it for real..


----------



## RichCarey (Aug 28, 2008)

*Bahrain GP seating*



RichCarey said:


> Unfortunately not Simon. Licensing prevents streaming away from the location where you can see it on TV anyway. So out of UK, noone can stream the video. The only way it to find an illegal stream, or pay (as I am very willing to do), to watch. Still looking for ideas .
> 
> Karen, I guess you are you saying that from the pictures of the layout
> I would love to hear from someone that has been there.
> ...


That's a kind offer Simon. I was in Monza opposite the pits on the main straight and it was not good ! You got all of 5 seconds view as they rocketed past in a dead straight line flat out. In Shanghai we took a recommended corner stand near the end of the cct, and saw them screetch down the gears for a tight 180 turn, and then rocket back up the gears getting away from us ... much better. So I'm looking for a stand where you really get to appreciate the race with as much eye time on the protagonists as possible.
cheers
Rich


----------



## harpersimon (Jan 5, 2009)

RichCarey said:


> So I'm looking for a stand where you really get to appreciate the race with as much eye time on the protagonists as possible.
> cheers
> Rich


Hi - To be fair Bahrain is all about spectators and access. All of the stands are good for viewing. The main straight is obviously going to be more expensive, and the University stand you mentioned is a good place as you will get them coming flat out from the straight into T1 - and see them all the way past you into T4 - you'll get the start mayhem on lap 1 from there.
Otherwise the Oasis complex looking out across the back of the circuit is good, or the Victory stands - catching them com from T13 into the final turn could be exciting.
I have mostly seen it from on the track or from the paddock - but these stands are the ones that offer good views. I'd stay away from the Main stand unless you really want to watch the Pitstops!
Simon


----------



## RichCarey (Aug 28, 2008)

harpersimon said:


> Hi - To be fair Bahrain is all about spectators and access. All of the stands are good for viewing. The main straight is obviously going to be more expensive, and the University stand you mentioned is a good place as you will get them coming flat out from the straight into T1 - and see them all the way past you into T4 - you'll get the start mayhem on lap 1 from there.
> Otherwise the Oasis complex looking out across the back of the circuit is good, or the Victory stands - catching them com from T13 into the final turn could be exciting.
> I have mostly seen it from on the track or from the paddock - but these stands are the ones that offer good views. I'd stay away from the Main stand unless you really want to watch the Pitstops!
> Simon


Sound advice Simon, thanks. You going to Abu Dhabi ? I'll be there also, as I can Hamilton it down there in about 90 minutes! Has Honda found a buyer yet? Would be a shame not to have Jenson to cheer on :-(


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

RichCarey said:


> Sound advice Simon, thanks. You going to Abu Dhabi ? I'll be there also, as I can Hamilton it down there in about 90 minutes! Has Honda found a buyer yet? Would be a shame not to have Jenson to cheer on :-(


Cant wait for Abu Dhabi, gonna be amazing, insha'alah!!!

Jenson was an overpaid lazy g*t!! lol


----------



## RichCarey (Aug 28, 2008)

*Jenson*



Dino100 said:


> Cant wait for Abu Dhabi, gonna be amazing, insha'alah!!!
> 
> Jenson was an overpaid lazy g*t!! lol


I'm sure you're just poking fun at one of the fortunates who have the time of their lives driving the best vehicles on the planet and get well paid for their trouble ;-) Jenson is one of the gentlemen of the sport, time for the press, hard working, and both opptomistic and fatalistic in the same breath. He is popular with his team, the sponsors, and with his fellow race drivers, and few of the other drivers can truely say that. Alonso by contrast might fit your quote, although for the Alonso fans out there, I quickly add my praise for his awesome driving skills ;-)
I sincerely hope that Jenson finds a way back into F1 if the team is forced to fold.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## RichCarey (Aug 28, 2008)

*Brawn GP*

We'll that worked out quite nicely (ref my previous comment). I hope the team have enough time to get the reliability testing done before Aus. Ross Brawn jumping in with both feet is a good sign, as few know better how hard it is to be a serious competitor. Most new entrants say 2-3 years to get competitive and take 5-6 (or don't make it), but BGP might get straight into the thick of it. Great to see both drivers retained, and while Barrichello is nearer the end than the middle of his career, this 'near F1 demise' for Button, could be a real spur for him to come out fighting and take the car and himself to the edge.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

A few of my friends have South African satelite TV here, they gat all the qualifying and races live with english commentary for both F1 and MotoGP. 
I`ll have a word and ask them how they sorted it out.


----------



## RichCarey (Aug 28, 2008)

*That's excellent*

Thanks for that. The sound I have covered, with a family member streaming the UK (now BBC) coverage over the Internet, but knowing for a dead cert that we get the picture is always the worry with Al Jazeera - it's great that Al Jazeera put it on, but at least twice I was sitting 10 minutes before a race, and thought 'o oh!' and sure enough Football or some other conflicting sport event came on instead ... :-(
Just read that the BBC are reviving 'Fleetwood Mac's - The Chain' as the intro theme music ... pretty iconic for those that used to watch the coverage on the BBC pre ITV. There's a clip here: 
Fleetwood Mac The Chain (Formula One - F1 - BBC - 70s - intro) download ringtone - Audiko
and I now sport the music as my ring tone courtesy of the same web page.
Cheers
Rich


----------



## Jockvdv (Oct 2, 2008)

@ Felix 2

Coming up from RSA in a couple of weeks and would love to now how we can stay with SuperSport (all 8 channels maybe??  )

Any info much appreciated

Cheers
Jock


----------



## ell31s (Nov 7, 2008)

luceo non uro said:


> hi there... well I reckon your best bet is to watch it on Jazeera Sports 2 and use the streaming BBC 5 Live site for commentary. That's my plan!
> 
> There's an F1 cafe in Jumeira that shows the races, but it's in Arabic too
> 
> ...




will jazeera definitely have it on??? the other option is a wicked website called myp2p.eu which is a live streaming site and you can get it in english, easy to use u may have to download a piece of software to play the broadcast on but its easy.

what time will the oz gp start Dubai time??


----------



## alnaka (Mar 16, 2009)

*Formula 1 on tele ??????*

Can anywhere tell me if there is a replay of the F1 grand prix on television tonight in Dubai.

I know Al Jazeera have it but don't know if it is shown again as there website is in Arabic

any help would be great, thanks


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

alnaka said:


> Can anywhere tell me if there is a replay of the F1 grand prix on television tonight in Dubai.
> 
> I know Al Jazeera have it but don't know if it is shown again as there website is in Arabic
> 
> any help would be great, thanks


yeah me too, damn, this sunday working day thing over here. was getting updates on http://live.f1-live.com/f1/en/results/live_flash/index.html
I think its gonna be shown again at 9pm or 10pm but not sure which channel am so dying to know! please let me know if you hear anything. thanks


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Matey, Google translate is your friend:
Translated version of http://www.aljazeerasport.net/schedule/sunday/


----------



## KINGSENNA (Mar 30, 2009)

Was informed by Du/DIC that it would be on Family Channel.Took subscription only to find out that there is no F1 coverage in Dubai !
Apparently,it is on Bahrain Sports but not available via du......
Desperate to be able to watch on a decent screen if anyone has news of F1 coverage?


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

KINGSENNA said:


> Was informed by Du/DIC that it would be on Family Channel.Took subscription only to find out that there is no F1 coverage in Dubai !
> Apparently,it is on Bahrain Sports but not available via du......
> Desperate to be able to watch on a decent screen if anyone has news of F1 coverage?


are you like seriously serious that none of the tv channels in UAE broadcast F1, please say you are kidding....


----------



## KINGSENNA (Mar 30, 2009)

Suey said:


> are you like seriously serious that none of the tv channels in UAE broadcast F1, please say you are kidding....


Last season, I viewed F1 on Al Jazeera Sports...usually in Arabic and some in English for an unknown reason...

but this season...i have called du...exclusive cable provider...but F1 not available it would seem


----------



## J.Joseph (Mar 31, 2009)

*Bahrain Sports* got the F1 television broadcast rights for this season. This channel is available from Satellite, but I am not sure whether du can provide this channel.


----------



## RichCarey (Aug 28, 2008)

*F1 On TV*

Al Jarerah had it last year but don't this. You can get it on Bahrain sports channel 1 which is carried by many sat/cable packages covering the Middle East. I have it at home and only found it by accident on channel 175!. They show the practices, the qualifying and the GP. The sound is in Arabic for the practices but they carry the BBC sound, for the qualifying and for the GP. You can also see it on South African Super Sports, but you need the top top package as they flip the coverage between channels. I've watch it three times and it was on Cy5 then Ch3 and yesterday on Ch7 (they also carry the BBC sound for the main event). I'm guessing that's deliberate to get people to sign up for all channels but I'm not sure as I watch the practices/qualifying at home and the races in a local bar, so don't know how the SuperSports packages work.


----------



## RichCarey (Aug 28, 2008)

*F1 on TV*

Al Jazerah had it last year but don't this. You can get it on Bahrain sports channel 1 as mentioned above, which is carried by some sat/cable packages covering the Middle East. I have it at home and only found it by accident on channel 175!. Yes, mine is on DU cable. They show the practices, the qualifying and the GP. The sound is in Arabic for the practices but they carry the BBC sound, for the qualifying and for the GP. Yes you can also see it on South African SuperSports, but you likely need the top package as they flip the coverage between channels. I've watch it three times and it was on Ch5 then Ch3 and yesterday on Ch7 (they also carry the BBC sound for the main event). I'm guessing the channel flipping is deliberate to get people to sign up for all channels but I'm not sure as I watch the practices/qualifying at home and the races in a local bar, so don't know how the SuperSports packages work. I did get a quote for a home sat setup able to watch Supersports (before I found Bahrain sports Ch), and it priced at $1200 which is steep. The main cost is the card (half of the cost), and the fact that for reliable coverage you need an 8 foot dish. The dish size is a killer for many people (where do you put it), and that'll be why the bars are popular. I start work early on a Sunday and finish early as most races are at 16:00. CCTV4 (Chinese) show it on the web but it's not a great experience (better than text commentary as on f1.com however). Not yet found a BBC sound streaming site in the public domain (copyright illegal), but I have someone stream me the sound over Instant messenger when I have needed it in the past - so if you are stuck at work, there are a few ways of being somewhat connected to the events.


----------



## alnaka (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks mate




RichCarey said:


> Al Jazerah had it last year but don't this. You can get it on Bahrain sports channel 1 as mentioned above, which is carried by some sat/cable packages covering the Middle East. I have it at home and only found it by accident on channel 175!. Yes, mine is on DU cable. They show the practices, the qualifying and the GP. The sound is in Arabic for the practices but they carry the BBC sound, for the qualifying and for the GP. Yes you can also see it on South African SuperSports, but you likely need the top package as they flip the coverage between channels. I've watch it three times and it was on Ch5 then Ch3 and yesterday on Ch7 (they also carry the BBC sound for the main event). I'm guessing the channel flipping is deliberate to get people to sign up for all channels but I'm not sure as I watch the practices/qualifying at home and the races in a local bar, so don't know how the SuperSports packages work. I did get a quote for a home sat setup able to watch Supersports (before I found Bahrain sports Ch), and it priced at $1200 which is steep. The main cost is the card (half of the cost), and the fact that for reliable coverage you need an 8 foot dish. The dish size is a killer for many people (where do you put it), and that'll be why the bars are popular. I start work early on a Sunday and finish early as most races are at 16:00. CCTV4 (Chinese) show it on the web but it's not a great experience (better than text commentary as on f1.com however). Not yet found a BBC sound streaming site in the public domain (copyright illegal), but I have someone stream me the sound over Instant messenger when I have needed it in the past - so if you are stuck at work, there are a few ways of being somewhat connected to the events.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Bahrain Sports has only recently appeared on my Du box so you may have to disconnect your box for a few seconds then when you turn it back on Bahrain sports should be one of the last channels.


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

you can watch the races live on the internet in rather good quality FOR FREE. streams are available on Justin.tv - Live Streaming Video or P2P4U.net - Free Live Sports on your PC, Live Football, Soccer, MLB, NBA, NHL

yesterdays race was being streamed from Speed channel and boy the americans do some crappy ass commentary. but the video quality was great so i wasnt complaining


----------

